# Linda said it is scorching hot at Gruissan Plage aire



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

So we drove 160 miles to join her and Mike [happyrunner]. We arrived in sunshine and this was the scene 5 hours later!


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

Oh 8O


----------



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

Opps


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

At least you won't need sunblock!


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Hot here!
24c in the night in Cartagena. 
You may have to cross the Pyrenees for drier and warmer weather just now.
At least getting dut off your van is not a major problem. 
We have some sun-tan lotion left over if that is any help.

Alan


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

rosalan said:


> Hot here!
> 24c in the night in Cartagena.
> You may have to cross the Pyrenees for drier and warmer weather just now.
> At least getting dut off your van is not a major problem.
> ...


Alan, We are back home now in a cold and wet Dorset. I put the central heating on just to make sure it works.
I see you are down for the Stoke Prior New Year meet so can you bring the hot weather with you? Ray


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Still hot here in Spain about 150 miles inland from Barcelona, wall to wall blue skys as I type this at 10am, off on the scooter today for a bit of sight seeing around Mequinenza, one good thing though the temperature is cooling off nicely on a night especialy as we are now in the shade of a big cliff where the suns position this time of year puts us in the shade most of the day..

We thought that we had 8 eagles living and nesting on the cliff behind us, we did some looking on the net and they appear to be Griffin Vultures.. Ah well the still look impresive as they launch themselves off the ledge and 10 mins later they are that high you can hardley see them even with bincly's,and they never flap their wings once to get there

ray.


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi. Its a perfect blue sky here near Frejus but very windy, There is even a yellow warning for those on the sea around the Var.

Sid


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Never trust Linda she is always playing about :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
So pleased you had a good time together and we are supposed to have a hot weekend here so you will be able to get your own back :wink:


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

locovan said:


> Never trust Linda she is always playing about :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> So pleased you had a good time together and we are supposed to have a hot weekend here so you will be able to get your own back :wink:


I should have learnt my lesson from co marshaling the 2012 Peterborough Show with her.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

...... sorry, no time to reply as I have to put more sun cream on even though the temperature has dropped to a cool 30c.....  

Alan


----------

